# Forum Argomenti di discussione Diritto Societario  Socio lavoratore e amministratore unico

## Maijorana

Salve,
Mi scuso se pongo una domanda forse gia posta ma ho cercato sul forum e non ho trovato una risposta chiara al mio quesito. 
Srl di intermediazione assicurativa (sezione e del rui) con due soci, socio A (81%) socio B (19%), la societa ha un amministratore unico (socio A, il quale ha gia partita iva inps commercianti ed e' iscritto nella sezione E del rui) e nessun dipendente, salvo una segretaria con contratto d'apprendistato e diversi sub agenti che vengono pagati a provvigione dalla societa stessa.
So che il socio amministratore paghera l'inps gestione separata sui suoi eventuali compensi e che essendo socio lavoratore e' tenuto a pagare l'inps commercianti sulla sua quota di partecipazione agli utili.
Volevo porre le seguenti domande:
1. L'attivita di amministratore deve sottostare a una qualche forma contrattuale (o basta la delibera di nomina?)? 
2.come verra pagato il compenso amministratore? (Puo emettere fattura-non penso dato che ha p.iva come commerciante- o riceve cedolino paga?)
3.posto che ha p.iva come sub agente, puo il socio A emettere fattura alla societa per l'attivita lavorativa esercitata? In tal caso ci sono problemi di conflitto di interesse per la circostanza che e' anche amm. Unico?
4. Se non avesse partita Iva e percepisse un compenso dallla societa in qualita di lavoratore e non amministratore come si regolerebbe tale rapporto? (Io credo che in tal caso, non essendo un attivita occasionale ne subordinata sarebbe necessario aprire la p.iva come ditta individuale).
Vi ringrazio per la cortesia

----------


## paolab

Spero di aver capito il lungo quesito...
1. Basta la delibera di nomina. Si applica il rapporto di mandato previsto dal codice civile
2. Riceve cedolino paga
3. Tasto delicato.... Se è' amministratore unico ed è anche fornitore.... Si può fare ma con attenzione ai delicati equilibri da rispettare trattandosi di due attività tra loro in ipotetico contrasto...
4. Un compenso dalla società in qualità di lavoratore? Sarebbero i dividendi da distribuire dopo aver approvato il bilancio
***
Io limiterei al massimo il compenso amministratore che comporta il versamento INPS gestione separata che non da' in pratica pensione
E distribuirei i dividendi, che non hanno contribuzione inps

----------


## Maijorana

> Spero di aver capito il lungo quesito...
> 1. Basta la delibera di nomina. Si applica il rapporto di mandato previsto dal codice civile
> 2. Riceve cedolino paga
> 3. Tasto delicato.... Se è' amministratore unico ed è anche fornitore.... Si può fare ma con attenzione ai delicati equilibri da rispettare trattandosi di due attività tra loro in ipotetico contrasto...
> 4. Un compenso dalla società in qualità di lavoratore? Sarebbero i dividendi da distribuire dopo aver approvato il bilancio
> ***
> Io limiterei al massimo il compenso amministratore che comporta il versamento INPS gestione separata che non da' in pratica pensione
> E distribuirei i dividendi, che non hanno contribuzione inps

  Grazie per la risposta, alcune precisazioni pero:
4. Dato che il socio lavoratore paga l'inps sul reddito della societa in percentuale della sua partecipazione agli utili (quindi anche su utili non distribuiti), nel caso il socio volesse ritirare uno stipendio mensile dallla societa come farebbe? 
-non puo prendere anticipi degli utili in corso d'anno;
-non puo avere un contratto come lavoratore dipendente 
Emette fattura e quindi deve per forza aprire p.iva?

----------


## roby

Innanzi tutto è' opportuno considerare che i contributi INPS versati alla gestione INPS commercianti danno una pensione "seria", ovviamente in base ai contributi versati, la gestione separata rende meno...
***
4) il socio che lavora deve prendere gli utili della società (i dividendi) se è quando ci sono. Occorre quindi aspettare l'approvazione del bilancio e poi si possono prelevare anche mese per mese come uno stipendio (previa delibera).
Il problema "per campare" è' solo il primo anno... Poi dopo andando a regime la società dichiara utili e i soci ritirano i dividendi, anche mensilmente, come fosse uno stipendio..,,

----------


## Maijorana

> Innanzi tutto è' opportuno considerare che i contributi INPS versati alla gestione INPS commercianti danno una pensione "seria", ovviamente in base ai contributi versati, la gestione separata rende meno...
> ***
> 4) il socio che lavora deve prendere gli utili della società (i dividendi) se è quando ci sono. Occorre quindi aspettare l'approvazione del bilancio e poi si possono prelevare anche mese per mese come uno stipendio (previa delibera).
> Il problema "per campare" è' solo il primo anno... Poi dopo andando a regime la società dichiara utili e i soci ritirano i dividendi, anche mensilmente, come fosse uno stipendio..,,

  Ma se il socio lavoratore ha anche la ditta individuale puo fatturare le sue prestazioni lavorative alla societa e poi dedurre il costo?

----------


## paolab

dal punto di vista concettuale lo può fare. Occorre però conoscere bene il caso specifico per sapere se questo rapporto, questo scambio può essere considerato elusivo... Certo che nel settore delle assicurazioni uno scambio di fatture mi sembra strano,... Tra l'altro scambio di fatture da una ditta individuale ad una srl dove l'amministratore unico e' lo stesso titolare della città individuale.... :-) situazione strana.... :-) non mi esprimo.... :-)

----------

